# What else I do for work and why you have not heard from me. Large photos warning!!!



## ersRFP (Jun 22, 2010)

I sell figured lumber, pen blanks, guitar billets and bowl blanks but this is my "real job. I've been out of the state at a veneer mill producing the world's finest Claro/Black Walnut burl veneer. For those of you that have tried to contact me or place orders, I'm now back home and will respond as soon as I can.

I'm skipping several steps but it starts with a burl like this.








Skipping a few more steps in the process but after some time on the lathe it looks like this.






And with more time on the lathe, it looks like this.






While on the lathe, your goal is to produce veneer of like this. A few veneer samples directly from the lathe before drying.














After being dried and clipped.


----------



## truckerdave (Jun 22, 2010)

WOW! What an awesome job! Are you hiring??? Seriously.


----------



## mrburls (Jun 22, 2010)

Eric, that's a pretty awesome job to have. Being around such quality woods. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## jskeen (Jun 22, 2010)

So out of curiosity, and feel free to say "not at liberty to discuss"  What's the target market for that kind of veneer.  Other than the dashboards of Bentleys and the interior of Learjets and Gulfstreams.  Does it go into the furniture industry?  Domestic, Middle or Far Eastern?  

and I assume the bits and pieces that come off between picture 1 and 2 might make their way into the pen blank market?  

James


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 22, 2010)

That is amazing


----------



## phillywood (Jun 22, 2010)

Eric, That's incredible. A tleast you really get to see how these pretty stuff are made. thank you for sharing, It makes you respect the little pieces that we get,huh?


----------



## witz1976 (Jun 22, 2010)

that is pretty damn cool!!


----------



## bitshird (Jun 22, 2010)

That makes me want to burn all my crap.  Man that is gorgeous veneer!!!!!


----------



## ersRFP (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes. Luxury cars, private jets and giant yachts. Some of the lower grades or smaller pieces may be used for furniture. It's amazing what you can do with a single or 4 way bookmatch. For table tops, an 8 or more diagonal bookmatch can be stunning.  The veneer is sold pretty much worldwide. 

And yes, I have pen blanks from burl like this.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jun 22, 2010)

Fascinating stuff!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## phillywood (Jun 22, 2010)

Eric, out of curiosity, where does that big chunk of burl come from and who spots these kind of things? they must have good eyes to know what comes off of that chunk? You know that looks like a 1 ton of big wood then not knowing what comes off it, then throwing it on the lathe and after hours of turning, I am sure that you guys don't want to waist man power and machine hours for nothing.


----------



## tim self (Jun 22, 2010)

Completely and totally awesome.  You're one lucky dude to have that kind of job.


----------



## KenBrasier (Jun 22, 2010)

WOW! That is one awesome chunk of wood...........


----------



## ThomJ (Jun 22, 2010)

always amazed me to watch the veneer flow of those lathes


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 22, 2010)

Dang, you owe me a keyboard. Someone slobbered all over it.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 22, 2010)

That is a great job to have, beautiful burl, thanks for sharing the process with us!


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jun 22, 2010)

That looks fun and I thought firing up the sawmill and slicing up a log was fun.I have only had one large burl(not close to the one you show)a Russian Olive burl that was real nice,it was a stress to mill it.I didn't want to make a mistake it would have been costly.Wow is all i can say on the figure in the walnut,its amazing stuff.Thanks for sharing the wood porn,Victor


----------



## Mark (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, That is the biggest burls I've ever seen. I'd love to know where you come across something of that size. I can't imagine walking through the woods and seeing that hanging off the side of a tree... Thanks for sharing the pix.


----------



## PrinterTom (Jun 24, 2010)

That is some serious wood porn!


----------



## Fred (Jun 25, 2010)

I just want to see pictures of you holding the skew!

That is definitely a very nice burl ... what is it's species and from where did it come? Dimensions, and weight if you know. Just curious ya know!

Actually, directions to your place would be useful to those of us that know how to be really 'stealthly!" Be sure to let us know your vacation plans, pet's name, work hours and other things like that!


----------



## Minotbob (Jun 25, 2010)

What I want to know is what happens to the mill ends after all the veneer has been taken. For sale anywhere?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 25, 2010)

Absolutely GORGEOUS what a job ... AND you get pen blanks .... WOW - I need a new job ..

Mrs.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 26, 2010)

Amazing stuff. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## kruzzer (Jun 26, 2010)

amazing... what do you use to actually "slice" the burls??? It would have to be one heck of a band saw to work on a burl that big...


----------



## Pastors Pen (Jul 18, 2010)

Can you PM me with a price on 2 burl blanks to zip 45694?  Thank you!


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 18, 2010)

I would like info on purchasing some nice walnut burl blanks. The burl you showed us is amazing. thanks.
Do a good turn daily!
Don




ersRFP said:


> And yes, I have pen blanks from burl like this.


----------

